# Huge penis prank captured by Google Earth



## Colin (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad to see that boys will still be boys!  Great for getting one over on Google! I guess it's a case of cock a google doo!



> A schoolboy prank which saw six giant penises burnt into the grass at a New Zealand school has been recorded for posterity after it was photographed by Google Earth.
> 
> Teachers at Fairfield College in Hamilton had not been impressed when a series of giant phalluses started cropping up around the school.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 8, 2011)

huh-huh-huh-huh....huge penis.....yeah! yeah!...heh-heh-heh....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2011)

Reminds me of the giant "Rude Man" on the hill in England.

(wish I knew how to post pictures)


----------



## Colin (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Reminds me of the giant "Rude Man" on the hill in England.
> 
> (wish I knew how to post pictures)



You must mean this. It's a huge hillside carving in Dorset, England known as the Cerne Abbas giant. It was created more than 1,500 years ago by removing turf from the underlying chalk. The giant is said to be a fertility symbol.

I suspect, though, that it was a bunch of schoolboys who were responsible!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2011)

Reminds me of Signs

They should have left it up...you never know


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hehe pretty funny


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a little penis art...


Especially on a grand scale


----------



## Dabs (Jun 8, 2011)

Colin said:


> Glad to see that boys will still be boys!  Great for getting one over on Google! I guess it's a case of cock a google doo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was great and hilarious!!!!!!
What a great read, thanks


----------



## syrenn (Jun 8, 2011)

Colin said:


> Glad to see that boys will still be boys!  Great for getting one over on Google! I guess it's a case of cock a google doo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya got to watch those kids all the time! 










Teenager draws penis on parents' roof to lure Google Earth | UK news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## hortysir (Jun 8, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Nothing wrong with a little penis art...


My name's not Art, and who told you?


----------

